# 5 Month Old Westie Still Doesn't Get It



## rpreston119 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,

I'm trying to get some advice on a 5 month old Westie. He's been a delight and is a very smart dog. However, I'm convinced he cannot learn how to hold his bladder as he pees several times when I let him out of his cage and poops even though he knows I've disciplined him in the past for doing so.

Does anyone have any tips for me?

I've put him in his cage after he's done it (and catching him in the act), I've rubbed his nose in it.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## pjjoseph131 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi. Welcome to the forum! You should read the sticky threads on potty training....they helped me alot, even though my puppy is still in the midst of the process. When you say "discipline" your dog, what do you mean? You should not rub your dog's nose in his waste- he won't understand what's going on, and may become afraid of you. What kind of schedule do you have your dog on? Having him on a rigid schedule may help, because his pooping and peeing will become scheduled as well. Do you free feed/water your puppy? This is probably not a good idea-schedule the feeds and walks so he will know what to expect. Walk him often, and when he does go in the right spot, praise, praise praise, and a tasty treat as well. I hope this helped- your puppy is still kinda young, so be patient!-pj


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

A five-month-old puppy still doesn't have full control over her bladder. To work on housetraining, supervise constantly. When you cannot supervise, the pup should be in a crate. Take her out often--every hour. When she eliminates outside, make it a party. "Good dog! Yay!" Give her a treat if you want.

If you discover her eliminating inside, interrupt her with a clap and escort her outside to do her business. If you come upon a mess she's made after the fact, clean it up without comment. You've missed the chance to correct her because she won't know what you're correcting her for.

Consistency and praise for going where you want her to go.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

i agree with the above advice. rubbing their nose in it does next to nothing, and will often confuse a puppy because they've forgotten what they did. don't put him in his cage, instead take him straight outside and once outside you can use encouraging words like "go potty".

how much are you feeding him, and how much water, as well as how often?
if you want to get better about catching him before he goes in the house, make sure you keep a close eye on him right after he eats and drinks, and take him outside about a half hour after he's had food and water. if he doesn't go, bring him back inside and either keep watching him or put him in his crate. try taking him out every half hour until he goes, then once he does reward him!


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

What are you doing/have you done to teach him where he's supposed to go potty? 

Punishing him when he doesn't understand, or is not capable of, what you want him to do is akin to spanking your two year old for going in her diaper when she may not yet understand, or be capable of, the alternative.

I've never understood the theory of rubbing their nose in it. Dogs sniff each other's butts as a greeting. I don't think poop is high on their list of unpleasant smells. 

The only punishment in it is that this scary, angry, being is shoving their face to the floor for (in the dog's mind) no reason. Dog's don't view going to the bathroom as negative. In fact, it's very self-reinforcing in that it feels good to go. Housebreaking is about teaching them it's more rewarding to go outside, not about teaching them that it's scary to go inside and/or where the humans can see.


----------

